# Wyłaczenie SMP z kernela

## wertjacek

Witam

mam taki problem z karta wifi i kernelem.

Posiadam F5D8011 N1 Wireless Notebook Card by Belkin (znalazlem rozpiske dzialajacych driverow kompatabilnych z ndiswrapper i jest tam F5D8010 i F5D8013) dlatego tez mysle ze z moją wifi dam rade.

na howto angielskojezycznego forum gentoo 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=125627

dotyczacego ndiswrappera znalazlem info o wyłaczeniu SMP,a ze bede wlaciwie pierwszy raz konfigurowal kernela,przyjrzałem się plikowi .config i tam znalazlem kilka zapisów w roznych sekcjach dotyczacych SMP i sie przestraszyłem  :Smile:  czy to oznacza ze wszystko zwiazane z SMP mam powyłaczać??? czy wyłaczenie SMP dla potrzeb ndiswrappera dotyczy jednak jednej ale konkretnej pozycji?? pomoze ktoś i podpowie gdzie to ma byc disable,nie chce wyłaczac wszystkiego na "pałę"

Pozdro

Edit

procesor Pentium 4,laptop Toshiba,brak innych systemow na dysku.

----------

## Jacekalex

Przepis który czytałeś, jest  z 2003 roku.

Jeśli działa, to ok, ale 7 lat to kawał czasu.

Co do SMP, to co ma  piernik do wiatraka (a ndiswraper do SMP)?

Do ndisrappera trzeba mieć parę rzeczy włączonych w jaju, przy instalacji, jeśli będzie miał błąd w jaju, w logu napisze dokładnie o co chodzi, z konfiguracją kernela.

Ale w chwili obecnej ndiswrapper działa w kernelach z SMP.

Więc szukałbym błędu z ndiswrapperem gdzie indziej,  (dmesg) powinien wyjaśnić sprawę.

```
~ $ emerge -p ndiswrapper

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.56  USE="usb -debug" 0 kB

......
```

Po za tym napisz, co to za karta (mam na myśli chipset) , bo być może w ogóle ndiswrappera nie potrzebuje.

I co ważniejsze, napisz, czy ten pentium 4 masz jedno czy dwu rdzeniowy, SMP się stosuje przy co najmniej 2 rdzeniach.

Wyłączenie SMP, jak i innych funkcji w kernelu wymaga kompilacji, (lub rekompilacji) kernela.

Sznurek:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ndiswrapper

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## wertjacek

taki procek,jednordzeniowy

```
Procesor Intel Pentium 4 3059 Mhz 

```

takie wifi

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16839314001

```
#lsmod

Module Size Used by

ppdev 5259 0

fbcon 35102 71

tileblit 2031 1 fbcon

font 7557 1 fbcon

bitblit 4707 1 fbcon

softcursor 1189 1 bitblit

vga16fb 11385 0

vgastate 8961 1 vga16fb

snd_intel8x0 25588 2

snd_ac97_codec 100646 1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus 1002 1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm_oss 35308 0

snd_mixer_oss 13746 1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm 70662 3 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy 1338 0

snd_seq_oss 26726 0

snd_seq_midi 4557 0

snd_rawmidi 19056 1 snd_seq_midi

pcmcia 33024 0

snd_seq_midi_event 6003 2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi

nouveau 467048 2

snd_seq 47263 6 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_seq_midi_event

ttm 49943 1 nouveau

snd_timer 19098 2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device 5700 5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq

drm_kms_helper 29297 1 nouveau

p54pci 7274 0

snd 54148 14 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_seq_oss,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

drm 162377 4 nouveau,ttm,drm_kms_helper

yenta_socket 20408 3

rsrc_nonstatic 10015 1 yenta_socket

p54common 25039 1 p54pci

tifm_sd 7863 0

tifm_7xx1 3690 0

intel_agp 24119 1

led_class 2864 1 p54common

tifm_core 6045 2 tifm_sd,tifm_7xx1

i2c_algo_bit 5028 1 nouveau

pcmcia_core 32964 3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

psmouse 63245 0

soundcore 6620 1 snd

agpgart 31724 3 ttm,drm,intel_agp

joydev 8708 0

mac80211 205146 2 p54pci,p54common

cfg80211 126517 2 p54common,mac80211

shpchp 28820 0

serio_raw 3978 0

snd_page_alloc 7076 2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

irda 186556 0

crc_ccitt 1339 1 irda

video 17375 0

output 1871 1 video

lp 7028 0

parport 32635 2 ppdev,lp

usbhid 36110 0

hid 67032 1 usbhid
```

```

#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:06.0 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P Processor to I/O Memory Interface (rev ff)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34GLM [GeForce FX Go 5300] (rev a1)

03:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

03:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI7420 CardBus Controller

03:04.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCI7420/7620 Combo CardBus, 1394a-2000 OHCI and SD/MS-Pro Controller

03:06.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette]/ISL3886 [Prism Javelin/Prism Xbow] (rev 01)

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8361 [TopDog] 802.11n Wireless (rev 03)
```

kernel 2.6.33-r2

----------

## Jacekalex

To przy kompilacji kernela SMP nawet powinieneś wyłączyć, bo na jednym rdzeniu procka i tak nie będzie żadnego rozkładania obciążenia między rdzenie, bo rdzeń jest tylko jeden.

Przy okazji ustawić optymalizację kernala na procek pentium4,

parametry  *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_MPENTIUM4

 

Co do karty, to chyba będzie, to raczej bedzie ten wpis:

```
08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8361 [TopDog] 802.11n Wireless (rev 03)
```

Tylko ten wpis wskazuje na to, że karta jest przez system rozpoznana. 

Pokaż wyniki (z roota):

```
lspci -k | grep -iA3 marvell 
```

 - czy system ładuje jakiś sterownik do tego modelu.

Jeśli ma iść na ndiswrapperze, to 

```
emerge ndiswrapper
```

 i potem standardowo ndiswrapper -i /<ścieżka>/sterownik.inf - jak w dokumentacji: 

Zobacz też tutaj: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

- czy w ogóle do tego modelu jest w jaju jakiś sterownik.

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## wertjacek

Niestety ten laptop jest w domu traktowany jak puchar przechodni i jest w posiadaniu braciszka ktory gdzieś teraz jest w trasie,ktoremu notabene jest te wifi najbardziej potrzebne,ja przesiaduje na gentoo na stacjonarnym i jedynym moim zmartwieniem jest ciagly przeplyw netu z kablówki  :Smile: 

Moge jedynie wkleic to:

```
#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=y
```

To sa jedyne zapisy Marvell w .config.Sorki za skąpe informacje,zagadnienia sieci nigdy nie zainteresowały mnie,baa.... przyznaję uczciwie,nie czaje wogóle o co w tym biega,dlatego tez liczę o jak najwiecej informacji od was za co z góry dziekuję.

Ps.najwiekszy problem sprawia mi zrozumienie tego odpalenia modułu,a z tego co wygooglalem jeszcze musze zdobyc info jaki moduł zaladować w:

```
/etc/conf.d/modules
```

i z tego co zrozumialem,po wgraniu driverów windowsowych tej wifi poprzez ndiswrapper,musze jeszcze poprawnie skonfigurowac wpa_supplicant

Pozdro

----------

## Jacekalex

Handbooka czytał?

Składnia modules jest taka (przykład u mnie):

```
modules="${modules} vboxdrv vboxnetadp vboxnetflt"
```

To by było na tyle

 :Cool: 

----------

## wertjacek

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Handbooka czytał?
> 
> 

 

no czytał  i pytał jaki moduł a nie jak  :Smile: Last edited by wertjacek on Mon Nov 08, 2010 10:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

Najprościej skompiluj wpa_supplicant z klientem graficznym (flaga qt4)  - to graficzny konfigurator , potem ustaw interfejs wifi  jako dhcp - wszystko jest w handbooku, i połączenia wifi będziesz mógł wygodnie klikać.

Niezły też jest wicd.

Jednak na ndiswraperze cudów bym się na twoim miejscu nie spodziewał.

Radziłbym kupić  jakąś kartę z Atherosem na pokładzie, która pójdzie z madwifi-ng lub ath5k/ath9k.

IMHO Atherosy (nie wszystkie, ale większość) mają najlepszy support w Linuxie.

To wszystko

 :Cool: 

----------

